# 2009 2010 early goose season



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Anybody here of a early goose season in August in the middle zone.
When do the 2009 2010 waterfowl season guides books come out.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Sept 1st- Sept 15th...At least for middle and southern zone, with minor exceptions


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

Is it a 3 or 5 bird limit .Has anybody heard ?


Jward


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

jward said:


> Is it a 3 or 5 bird limit .Has anybody heard ?
> 
> 
> Jward


From what I have seen with hatches this year, I can not imagine them going below 5. If anything I would not mind seeing the early limits bigger. There are definitely enough local geese to support a 5 bird or larger early season imo


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

think i heard 5 at our latest meeting.


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks, sounds good .Now if they just get some of these crops picked off in time , should be a good season . 


Jward


----------



## coyoteman34 (Oct 17, 2008)

:yikes: man we get 1sept - 30 sept 15 birds per day


----------



## White Pine (Mar 26, 2009)

fed's won't let anything before sept 1st


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

White Pine said:


> fed's won't let anything before sept 1st


Silly feds wanting them to be able to fly and have real feathers :lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

White Pine said:


> fed's won't let anything before sept 1st


not sure thats true. ND has early august season now.


----------



## benelli73 (Jul 23, 2008)

hey ferris state hunter im going to ferris next year and im new to the area how is the hunting?? if you could help me out pm me if you have some time. 

Im not looking to take you spot i just dont have a clue thanks alot


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> not sure thats true. ND has early august season now.


 Yes and SD was shot down when they ask


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

benelli73 said:


> hey ferris state hunter im going to ferris next year and im new to the area how is the hunting?? if you could help me out pm me if you have some time.
> 
> Im not looking to take you spot i just dont have a clue thanks alot


We killed alot of geese at ferris, way better than home:evil:


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> not sure thats true. ND has early august season now.


 
I think I read that ND is a test case. Early goose there opens Aug. 15th. No other States have been allowed to open that early......yet. I heard SD is trying to get approval, but so far they've been denied.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Shlwego said:


> I think I read that ND is a test case. Early goose there opens Aug. 15th. No other States have been allowed to open that early......yet. I heard SD is trying to get approval, but so far they've been denied.


They would have to change the name from early season to "deer hunters goose season"

The locals get educated enough in two weeks can you imagine after 4 weeks:yikes:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

DEDGOOSE said:


> They would have to change the name from early season to "deer hunters goose season"
> 
> The locals get educated enough in two weeks can you imagine after 4 weeks:yikes:


ya you can't even hunt darks out there during duck season. they have all found the fields that are unhuntable by then and they don't leave them. 

they are so far above their target population though its ridiculous. they boomed out there in the last 5 years and its gettin out of control. they were talking spring hunts but they are worried about killing too many migrators. farmers have shoot on sight permits where we hunt...its scary to hunt waterfowl during deer season.


----------



## Decoy Player (Oct 29, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ya you can't even hunt darks out there during duck season. .


 Huh, we always find our Canada limits on Sat & Wed night out there. Last year we weren't even done setting up when they came in on Wednesday night. Had blind bags, calls, waterbottles laying out in the field and they landed in our lap.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Decoy Player said:


> Huh, we always find our Canada limits on Sat & Wed night out there. Last year we weren't even done setting up when they came in on Wednesday night. Had blind bags, calls, waterbottles laying out in the field and they landed in our lap.


i guess its all relative to where your at. snows are great if you time it right. but darks....just not happening. canadians are hunted so hard in early season there...they pattern to roosting in local town ponds and feeding in non-hunting farms. I have yet to be out there when a huge push of darks move thru....would love to see it, but i'm there for the mallards. I leave all the skycarp for Just Ducky to shoot.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> I leave all the skycarp for Just Ducky to shoot.


 
Oh now you went and did it SK. Take cover hear it comes...:lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i guess its all relative to where your at. snows are great if you time it right. but darks....just not happening. canadians are hunted so hard in early season there...they pattern to roosting in local town ponds and feeding in non-hunting farms. I have yet to be out there when a huge push of darks move thru....would love to see it, but i'm there for the mallards. I leave all the skycarp for Just Ducky to shoot.


No way...I leave dem damn geese to you goosers. I'm a spoonbill guy...my goal this fall is to shoot a limit of only spoonies :evilsmile Okay, maybe I'll throw in a ruddy or two for kicks :evilsmile:evilsmile

Honestly we see so few geese where we hunt that I'm not sure I'd bother targeting geese. And in the years I've gone out, I've been there the first week of NR season, all the way through the week right ahead of deer season, and I'd bet I haven't seen 100 geese total in any given week...except for snows. Saw millions of those suckers two years ago in early November. And in all of those years, I can recall my group of Michigan guys have shot a total of two geese, and I'm talking sometimes 15 guys at the house during the 10 day period. So it just isn't the thing to do in our neck of the woods.


----------

